# drum run 2007



## shrky57 (Jan 8, 2005)

just wondering when we would get together this year. how about incorporating a tackle swap while we are all down?
robert


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

*Swap Meet @ Drum Run*

shrky57;
I like the idea of having a tackle swap meet at the "drum run"...I've not 
been to one but I've been to several "Bum Run's"....
Mustad7731
Jackie


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

I will call Lou saturday and see what his schedule is for around that time. Will post up some details as soon as I get them. 

Tackle swap sounds good.


----------



## shrky57 (Jan 8, 2005)

good to see you back jr


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

Tackle swap sounds good to me too.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Sounds Good. What day is the Drum Run, and the location? Are is it a weekend affair.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

shrky57 said:


> just wondering when we would get together this year. how about incorporating a tackle swap while we are all down?
> robert





troutless said:


> Sounds Good. What day is the Drum Run, and the location? Are is it a weekend affair.


Talked with Lou. March the 17th will be the date of the Drum run. Location is aprox 2 miles west of Sea Rim state park on the beach. Depending on weather if anyone camps friday and saturday nights.


----------



## jrhoden1111 (Aug 8, 2005)

*Drum Rum*

sounds good for me . Day before my birthday. See ya"ll there


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

I'm in!


----------



## sharksurfer66 (Sep 17, 2005)

I'll be there !!


----------



## Texasreelaffair (Jul 1, 2005)

I'll be there for sure, if good weather be there for the weekend. Either way will be on the Beach Fri. nite


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

What is the drum run?


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

Gator_Nutz said:


> What is the drum run?


It started in 2001 as a excuse to go fishing during the winter/early spring. 
We gather up on the beach at Sea Rim state park and fish for black drum(very plentiful this time of year) while we boil some crawfish.
So show up and bring your appetite, your surf rod, and be ready to have the most fun you can have on the beach with your cloths on.

BTW: This is a family event, so bring the wife and kids if you got em.


----------



## JBrad1973 (Jan 2, 2007)

Sounds Great i"m in!!!!!


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

thats funny i thought yall were talking about a drum run in the river where i caught my white bass and now i get it drum on the coast--ok i get the dunce award--i probably wont be coming to the coast till it warms up --hope to see yall then-- im gona hit the hot spot for the whites again thios weekend with my daughter ill post som pics so yall can se how we caughtum


----------



## Sponge (Jun 22, 2004)

Count me in too!


----------



## seatrout (May 23, 2004)

*Drum run*

This will be my first drum run,and am looking foreword to it.I just put in for vacation time hope it gets ok-ed. See yall there.


----------



## Major 10 0 (Jan 5, 2006)

Looks Like Jbethard and I will probably make it, Thats spriing break here so we will probably be going down a few days early. Hopefully Chris will be able to make it also so there might be a North Texas invasion


----------



## Dave Kelly (Aug 10, 2006)

gundoctor said:


> It started in 2001 as a excuse to go fishing during the winter/early spring.
> We gather up on the beach at Sea Rim state park and fish for black drum(very plentiful this time of year) while we boil some crawfish.
> So show up and bring your appetite, your surf rod, and be ready to have the most fun you can have on the beach with your cloths on.
> 
> BTW: This is a family event, so bring the wife and kids if you got em.


That brings back cold memories from back in the 70's. The water is 68 degrees and the air is 28, wind chill zero.

But 50 - 60 pounds of bull dozer on the end of your line will warm you up in a hurry.


----------



## KDubBlast (Dec 25, 2006)

Would me and my dad be able to attend this? Were not the most experience fisherman on here but it sounds like a blast.


----------



## ronnie collins (May 21, 2004)

sotexfisha0507 said:
 

> Would me and my dad be able to attend this? Were not the most experience fisherman on here but it sounds like a blast.


YES, You will meet a bunch of really good NEW friends, and hopefully someone there can help you catch more fish.


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

sotexfisha0507 said:


> Would me and my dad be able to attend this? Were not the most experience fisherman on here but it sounds like a blast.


Anybody that wants to is welcome to attend. All that is asked, is that you show up and be prepared to have a good time.


----------



## ar_mcadams (May 21, 2004)

whats the date your going to have this thing?


----------



## ronnie collins (May 21, 2004)

March 17, some will be down there on the 16 and stay untill the 18.


----------



## tjftmf (Nov 21, 2006)

I live in Mont Belvieu how would I get to searim park from I!) and Hwy 146 ?


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

tjftmf said:


> I live in Mont Belvieu how would I get to searim park from I!) and Hwy 146 ?


Follow the directions in this link to Sabine Pass.
http://www.mapquest.com/directions/...&2pn=&2a=&2c=Sabine+Pass&2s=TX&2z=&panelbtn=2

When you get to the 4 way stop sign in Sabine Pass, turn right and head west to Sea Rim. We'll be on the beach.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Sounds like a good time.
Do ya'l catch the drum from casting baits or yaking baits out,.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Redfishr said:


> Sounds like a good time.
> Do ya'l catch the drum from casting baits or yaking baits out,.


Usually both, the drum tend to be in the surf and are easy to catch on casted baits. You can paddle a bait out past them at times. Lot of fun for surfcasters, and we usually catch loads of bull reds also.


----------



## tjftmf (Nov 21, 2006)

Thank You for the map Gun Doctor


----------



## Major 10 0 (Jan 5, 2006)

Is anyone planning on going down early? Thats spring break for the kids and i think jbethard and I may come down earlier in the week


----------



## 4X4FOREVER (Mar 12, 2006)

Major 10 0 said:


> Is anyone planning on going down early? Thats spring break for the kids and i think jbethard and I may come down earlier in the week


If I can make it to the drum run this year Ill probably be a day early. Id like to see the hi island hilton in its natural setting. ET-invasion.


----------



## chum bucket (Feb 22, 2007)

im in to just went out yesterday (sunday) and the reds were there and cought 1 black drum in about 3 foot of water. reds were cought on **** past the 3rd bar. who is doing the crawfish and how much is it this year or is it bring your own


----------



## chum bucket (Feb 22, 2007)

my son is 6 and is on spring break starting the 9th and all he has talked about is the beach and buying him a good rod with GOOD line. think ill give him a amb 7000 with 20 lb it will be funny if a 6 year old out fishes all of us lol


----------

